# When/where/what?



## Tyester (May 4, 2006)

How long as this been here?


----------



## Wattage (May 5, 2006)

This particular forum? I dunno to be honest... maybe one of our lovely Vet. Mods knows??


----------



## Tyester (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_This particular forum? I dunno to be honest... maybe one of our lovely Vet. Mods knows??




_

 
yes... unless I just don't pay attention.


" I always get crap about that, but I never really listen"


----------



## Janice (May 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_How long as this been here?_

 
Hrmm.. about 3-4 months?


----------

